# Low Oil pressure + ABS + BRAKE + Engine Temp Gauge Malf. + No Tachymeter + No Triptronic



## jep_1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi,
Would anyone have any idea what could be wrong with my 99' Passat V6 2.8L 133K miles. 
Normal Driving Conditions: Usually the temperature gauge is not operating. Sometimes it pops up and stays at a perfect running temperature, and then without any apparent reason it drops to zero. 
Normal Driving Conditions: Quite often (almost once a day) it seems that my car's electrical system resets itself - this is evident by the clock resetting to 12:00 and the Trip counter to 0 miles. 
Always: After I bought the car (used) I used the Triptronic semi-automatic transmission maybe once or twice to check if it was working - and it did. But now - no more. Any suggestions what could be wrong with that? The tranny seems fine otherwise - perhaps some sort of electrical failure? 
Newest Problem: Normal Driving Conditions: While driving at various speeds the Brake indicator and ABS indicator and Low oil pressure indicator all light up - and a warning chime comes on. I've topped off the oil and checked all the liquids in the system - everything seems to be fine. 

Any suggestions will be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Low Oil pressure + ABS + BRAKE + Engine Temp Gauge Malf. + No Tachymeter + No Triptronic (jep_1)*

(1) The temperature sensor is a known issue. It should be replaced, just in case. It's not expensive. I like to get parts at ECS Tuning because their web site is so easy to use but if you read a few posts you'll read of a number of other parts suppliers that are prompt and efficient and reasonably inexpensive.
(2) It seems to me like your other problems are due to an electrical gremlin. Make sure connections are clean, dry, and tight. Inspect the wiring for damage that could lead to an intermittent short. I'm sure you already knew that.
After you've got it sorted out let us know what you found.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Low Oil pressure + ABS + BRAKE + Engine Temp Gauge Malf. + No Tachymeter + No Triptronic (jep_1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jep_1* »_Hi,
Newest Problem: Normal Driving Conditions: While driving at various speeds the Brake indicator and ABS indicator and Low oil pressure indicator all light up - and a warning chime comes on. I've topped off the oil and checked all the liquids in the system - everything seems to be fine. 

Any suggestions will be much appreciated! Thank you! 

Classic symptoms of the ABS module needing rebuilt. There are electrical connections that get fried and need repair.
Contact Sidespar (member on VWVortex and PW), have BBA-reman.com or Modulemaster.com rebuild the module. Sidespar costs about $70, BBA about 170 and Modulemaster about $200. All have good reputations.


----------



## jep_1 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Low Oil pressure + ABS + BRAKE + Engine Temp Gauge Malf. + No Tachymeter + No Triptronic (jep_1)*

Thanks to both of you. I took a look under the hood today. All the electronics I was able to find I cleaned and checked for visible problems. I also removed the wires from the ABS control unit to see if there is any difference to the warning gauges in the dash - there wasn't. I did notice two wires on the ABS unit which were bare and touching each other - I fixed that problem, but it doesn't seem to make any difference. 
Now I went for a test drive and initially all the same indicator lights came back on - but then after a while they went away. I really think I might have some sort of electrical boogy-man. Oh yeah, the new thing I noticed: once I start the car (the lights go on, but the dash lights are not on) and pull the parking brake the lights turn off. If I release the parking brake the lights go back on. Sounds like fun, huh? I think I'm going to take the car to a professional to have a look.


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Low Oil pressure + ABS + BRAKE + Engine Temp Gauge Malf. + No Tachymeter + No Triptronic (jep_1)*

It's normal for the headlights (daytime running lights) to go off when the parking brake is engaged.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Low Oil pressure + ABS + BRAKE + Engine Temp Gauge Malf. + No Tachymeter + No Triptronic (jep_1)*

If the large connector from the ABS is removed, the ABS/Brake light will stay on, but the other symptoms (tach/low oil pressure) may go away. Leave the connector off, you will still have brakes, just not ABS braking capabilities. Find someone with a VACGOM locally to assist you in this troubleshooting
The engine temp sensor is about $15 and relatively easy to replace.


----------

